# Drive nails with an excavator.



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

*Drive nails with an excavato*

A few weeks ago one of the wood guys set a challenge.




brutus said:


> Re: Nick And Lones Second Annual Hammer Challenge
> *I wanna see someone drive a nail with the bucket of an excavator.*


I responded.



tgeb said:


> *Game on!*


Today I posted this.






Anyone else want to get in the game?

Any entry should be posted here > http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/nick-lones-hammer-challenge-ii-entry-thread-110294/
It's all for fun, let's see what you guys can do.....


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Yer cheatin; you didn't set them in the 2x with the ex. LOOOZER!!!

JK That's totally awesome. Can't believe you had the time and inclination to spend 20$ worth of gas doing that but more power to ya.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice work with machine puttin nails in. Give it :thumbsup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

purdy dang impressive


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Should have done it with some of them 8" massive Galv nails. But thats really impressive how you got such minute adjustment on that thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Well you ain't gonna make any piece working...:whistling:laughing:

but that is pretty cool...:thumbsup::thumbup::clap:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Now try to pull them out.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Should have used brad nails.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

You're not going to win on time, but that's still awesome.

You could tell you were getting the feel of it by the third one.....**puuuuush* and gone.

If you line 'em up juuuuuuuust so, you could use each tooth to push in ("drive"??) 5 at a time. :thumbsup:

:whistling Not that *I* could do it....


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Ive driven plenty of ground rods with an excavator,but never tried nails! :laughing:
Im impressed! :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Should have used brad nails.


I was leaving those for you....


----------

